# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Makerarm, robotic 3D printer, laser cutter, drawing and ink printer, fabricator and assembly machine, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/Makerarmofficial

facebook.com/makerarm

twitter.com/makerarm

Co-founder - Zaib Husain

Co-founder - Azam Shahani

"Makerarm-The first robotic arm that makes anything, anywhere" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Makerarm Kickstarter video

Published on Oct 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Markerarm Can Help You Build on Any Flat Surface

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> The Makerarm has a variety of extension tools to help you create anything. Read full article:
> 
> Article "Makerarm Is An All-In-One Robotic Laser Cutter, 3D Printer, Painter, Fabricator And Assembler"
> 
> by Sarah Buhr
> October 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Two Makerarms...

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> Two Makerarms can work together too! What would you do with two?

----------

